# Magnum Star Xenon bulb for 4d MagLite



## flashaholic (Mar 24, 2008)

Is it a good upgrade? How bright is it in comparison to the krypton bulb? Most importantly what stores could i find it in. Would using a 3d krypton bulb shine brighter and whiter?


----------



## FILIPPO (Mar 24, 2008)

I think yo won't get a lot of lumens more with magnum star....
I suggest the simplier and cheaper way of the 3cell bulb in mag 4D.
(you'll reduce the life of the bulb in this way...) decide on your own!


----------



## flashaholic (Mar 24, 2008)

i still dont know where to get a magnum star...


----------



## flashaholic (Mar 24, 2008)

and just to ask what kind of lumens may i get with a 3d bulb in the 4d?


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 24, 2008)

The Magnum star is just the normal replacement bulb from maglite(right?).

I'm guessing 80-100 lumen out the front.


----------



## flashaholic (Mar 24, 2008)

no its a xenon upgrade from the normal krypton bulb.


----------



## copperfox (Mar 24, 2008)

My local Home Depot sells the 2,3, and 4 cell Maglite Mag-num star bulbs.


----------



## flashaholic (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh good i have a home depot 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 24, 2008)

1) my local Ace hardware sells both the M*g's and the xenon upgrades
2) Whenever I buy a M*g, I always get a couple of the xenon's, even if it is destined for an LED drop-in upgrade
3) the xenon is always brighter than the stock krypton and definitely worth the extra few bucks
4) my favorite place official M*g parts is http://www.opticsplanet.net/mag-maglite-replacement-lamps.html


----------



## LightGrunt0311 (Mar 25, 2008)

You can find Maglite Xenon upgrade @ Home Depot, Lowe's, Fry's Electronics, Ebay, Brightguy.com, Ace Hardware, etc...


----------



## ltiu (Mar 25, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177628

4D specs: 

Krypton = 122 lumens vs Xenon = 124 lumens

You get better bang using the 6D Xenon bulb. 162 lumens vs 233 lumens.


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Mar 25, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184874

I tested both a stock 3 cell mag bulb and the 4 cell mag star xenon bulb and it turns out that the 4 cell mag star had a higher lux reading at 6.0V (1.5V x 4 cells). Maybe if you could find a 3 cell mag start xenon, although I read that xenons don't like to be overdriven as well as kryptons do, so it might not like the extra 1.5V.


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Mar 25, 2008)

ltiu said:


> You get better bang using the 6D Xenon bulb. 162 lumens vs 233 lumens.



But those specs are at 9V.


----------



## flashaholic (Mar 25, 2008)

I've gotten one and it seems quite considerably brighter and better focused than my krypton bulb.


----------



## jerry i h (Mar 25, 2008)

flashaholic said:


> I've gotten one and it seems quite considerably brighter and better focused than my krypton bulb.


Excellent. So here is the next step: buy 2 bulbs of LMSA301, the 3 cell version of the xenon bulb.
Put the LMSA301 in, load 'er up with alkys: great lite or ??
If poof, put in the other LMSA301 and load 'er up with 4xNiMH D cells.


----------



## allburger (Mar 25, 2008)

I just picked up the 4d magnum star from home depot for 2 dollars. I figured id give it a try. 

So far, i notice that the beam gets sloppier and you can't get that nice circle like you can with the normal bulb. But its not too bad.

As far as brightness, its a little better, but definetly whiter. I also noticed that the throw improved quite a bit.


Its worth the 2 dollars just to see what its all about


----------



## ltiu (Mar 26, 2008)

I put a 3 cell Mag xenon with 4x NiMH. No . White light.


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 26, 2008)

ltiu said:


> I put a 3 cell Mag xenon with 4x NiMH. No .


(Yet. )


> White light.


----------



## ltiu (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> (Yet. )



Still going ...


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 26, 2008)

From the spec sheet: 
Mag White Star, 4D: 122.1 lumens, 9-10 hours
Mag Magnum Star, 4D: 124.3 lumens, *10-11 hours*

Home Depot has 2, 3, 4 cell Magnum Star bulbs.

Took a 2AA Eveready contractor-grade flashlight, dropped in a 2D Magnum Star and a couple NiMH, and... it's a great little light. For $3 (light) plus $2 (bulb). It's got nearly perfect beam geometry - nice tight hotspot, good spill, and a slightly off-kilter oval corona between the two - which I didn't notice until I did a 2-foot white wall shot.

It is in every way better than that other 2AA light Mag makes.

On a side note, picked up a couple Magnum Star 4D bulbs and a Radio Shack 4xAA battery holder to rewire - just figured it'd be good to have a couple extra high-pressure xenon bulbs around to hotwire later.


----------

